# Our cockatiels!



## vicky_ath (Feb 14, 2013)

Some photos from our beloved cockatiels!


----------



## vicky_ath (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful pics and very interesting. I read about nest boxes but have never seen one until know. The babies are cute. That's a level of cocketiel care I am light years from engaging in. I can't even get mine to sit on my finger.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Your birds are so beautiful!! I love the pictures of the mammas with the babies


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

These pictures are awesome!
I love the nest box pics


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You have one beautiful, and growing, flock!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

wonderful pictures espesh the babies


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, you have some beautiful birds, so many different mutations! Great pictures, love the babies


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely ‘tiels, they look healthy and happy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, so many! They are so beautiful and they look to be in amazing care! Well done


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They look so beautiful 
I want them


----------



## vicky_ath (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!

I love my birds and I'm trying to do what is best for them!!!


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

they all look so pretty!!great job keeping them healthy and happy


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! I really enjoyed looking at these pics. Your Tiels are beautiful.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Great photos! The babies are beyond adorable and the adults are all gorgeous. I like their hangout area, too. It must be quite loud having 21 tiels!! Sometimes my six drive me nuts.


----------

